# LED Light Installation



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

I found these on CARiD: Lumen® - Chevy Cruze 2014 Rear Turn Signal LED Bulbs
There is a section I've pasted below from the details section. Does this CANBUS Compatible mean that I don't need any additional hardware to make my replacement bulbs function properly?

*CANBUS Compatible*Properly equipped with load resistors, Lumen LEDs will not interfere with CAN Bus data systems on modern vehicles so equipped.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

I got these for my reverse lights
2X Xenon White 921 T15 194 Car Backup Reverse LED Lights Projector Bulbs Lamps | eBay
this is what I used for the inside lights map & trunk
10 x White LED Interior Dome Inside Wedge Light Bulbs 168 194 T10 W5W 2821 921 | eBay
this is what I used for my vanity lights
10 x Xenon White 3 SMD 6641 LED Bulb for Car Sun Visor Vanity Mirror Fuse Lights | eBay
total cost was less than $15 & the guy gave me 11 light each purchase but the reverse lights were a 2 pack
So I have 4 extra for the inside & 7 extra for the vanity. So far so good. I also see no need for changing the brake lights so didn't change them.


----------



## .Cody (Sep 1, 2013)

LiveTrash said:


> I'm looking into replacing most of the bulbs in my Cruze Diesel with LEDs. The following are on my list:
> - Map light
> - Dome light
> - All bulbs in tail-light assembly
> ...


2x This
2x This


----------



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

We do not have Canbus systems in our vehicles, so you don't have to get any of those types of lights. The only thing you need to add are resisters if you want to go the route of LED turn signals. IMO I would pay attention to type of LED and what look your going for. Meaning you will see a lot of 5050's which are bright, but not as bright as something like 2538 (there are others just used that one as an example, like 2323 5730 3258 and so on).

I currently have some 5050's for interior lights and trunk, but will be changing those out to something brighter and hopefully better quality since some of the LEDS are going out. I also have some 2538 projectors for reverse which are blindingly bright, and they aren't even the brightest, along with some 2538's in the lic plate which give it a good look. I am not sure what I am going to use for turn signals...still weighing the options. Currently have switchbacks installed and while they look awesome, I am not digging the two tone look they give along side the stock headlights.


----------



## neginfluence04 (May 14, 2015)

I have a backup camera will the brighter LEDs washout the dish play or cause any kind of distortion in the image?


----------



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

I don't have a backup camera so can't say. Sorry


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

neginfluence04 said:


> I have a backup camera will the brighter LEDs washout the dish play or cause any kind of distortion in the image?


this is why the bulbs I got was perfect for me. I didn't need god bright led bulbs & for $15 total & many spares to boot it was a no brainer IMO.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

neginfluence04 said:


> I have a backup camera will the brighter LEDs washout the dish play or cause any kind of distortion in the image?


The camera adjusts to the lighting level. But if the backup lights are too strong, you may only see what they light up and not as much of the naturally lit area. Kind of like the difference between taking a flash photo and using existing light. I've got a camera and stock backup lights. They could be a brighter, but I don't know as I'd go super bright. 

If you do go brighter, I'd try to aim the light like a headlight and go for distance and not allow the brightest part to hit the ground near the car.


----------

